
Is buying startups the new R & D? - herdrick
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17720671/
======
Elfan
Development? Yes. But I'm not sure anything has replaced PARC/Bell Labs style
research.

See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=2585>

------
danw
Is this a dupe? Or just a rehash of something I've heard far too many times?

------
zach
I'm going to say yes as well.

------
pg
yes

~~~
far33d
pg: looks like someone picked up "hiring is obsolete" and decided they could
rewrite it for a mainstream news outlet.

------
floozyspeak
i'd agree

